# my keyboard is not responding in linux installatio menu



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

i have a intel core pentium 4 pc , i have tried to install a linux android x86 (android 5.1), and i created the bootable usb for that but in the installation menu my keyboard does not working to select the disk partition 
if anybody can know about it, so please help me 
my keyboard is working in window and also in BIOS but only not working in the installation menu


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try turning USB Legacy Support On, or possibly off for some Linux based installations, in the BIOS if the keyboard is USB. Or try an older PS2 keyboard. If you do have to turn off USB Legacy support you may lose the ability to use the USB keyboard in the BIOS but I've had to to do that for a keyboard to work in an installation menu before.


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Try turning USB Legacy Support On, or possibly off for some Linux based installations, in the BIOS if the keyboard is USB. Or try an older PS2 keyboard. If you do have to turn off USB Legacy support you may lose the ability to use the USB keyboard in the BIOS but I've had to to do that for a keyboard to work in an installation menu before.


Sir, please tell me that how to i enable USB legacy support in my bios
because there is no option i had seen in my bios , i think my bios is very older
so i tried to update it, now after update there is no option is displayed.
older bios version=(intel)
=LF94510J.86A.0278.2009.0414.2000
after update=(intel)
=LF94510J. 86A. 0278.2010.0414.2000


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you look under the USB Configuration on the Advanced tab?


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Did you look under the USB Configuration on the Advanced tab?


Sir i found that (usb legacy)







but after enabling that ,my problem is not solved
Thats same.
Sir i think i need to put any keybord drive in the linux installation usb so that it recognize my keyboard but i am not sure how to do it 
Or please tell me if you know that


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sir i created the bootable usb of linux with "PowerISO" is there any problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No it shouldn't matter if you use PowerISO or another ISO burning program. Since its an old computer you may want to try using an older PS2 keyboard, the one with the round connector with pins.


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 230 @ 1.60GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1013 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 29 GB (9 GB Free); D: 38 GB (2 GB Free); E: 9 GB (8 GB Free); F: 39 GB (26 GB Free); G: 31 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, D945GCLF
Antivirus: None

Sir these are my Computer details is there any problem


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well it's old and has really low specs. Have you tried a PS2 keyboard?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Poor specs RAM: 1013 Mb
I would not run Win 7 on less than 4GB RAM; it will run on 2 but not great. You are trying to run on less than 1GB of RAM.

Why are there so many hard drives or partitions?
C: 29 GB (9 GB Free); D: 38 GB (2 GB Free); E: 9 GB (8 GB Free); F: 39 GB (26 GB Free); G: 31 GB (2 GB Free);

D has only 5% free (should have 15 - 20%)
G has only 6% free.


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

plodr said:


> Poor specs RAM: 1013 Mb
> I would not run Win 7 on less than 4GB RAM; it will run on 2 but not great. You are trying to run on less than 1GB of RAM.
> 
> Why are there so many hard drives or partitions?
> ...


Sir, I know my RAM is 1GB ,But when i installed windows 7 then my pc done well, but whe i wanted to reinstall window xp then a dialogue box appeared and said that "*setup cannot continued because version of windows installed is newer than version in cd " *
and these too many partitions are because there is a dual boot system
One is Windows 7 pro and other is windows 8.1 pro
And the reason of low space is that there are too many software in it like JDK,synfig studio,sketchup,blender 7.o,
Oracle Virtual machine,turbo c++,java emulator,photoscape,adobe photoshope 7,power iso,microsoft office 2010,fotor and also have too many video games gta san andreas,gta vice city,gta 3.


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Have you tried a PS2 keyboard?


Sir, i am unable to use it because i don't have any round pin or din-in keyboard.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

My experience is in line with Triple6.

Linux will always be able to work with a ps2 keyboard but usb keyboards could be a problem before the system was standardised.

I suggest the thread starter to get a USB-to-PS2 adaptor.

An alternative solution is to try another Linux like Ubuntu or Mint as they use graphic installer and might be able to detect your keyboard.

If you PC lacks resource try Puppy Linux as it is not hungry for computer resources.

My explanation of why you can't install Xp is because MS Windows use only one boot loader. The one in your PC is control Win7 and Win8. My guess is you installed win7 first and then put Win8 into it resulting the win8's boot loader taking charge. By installing xp you effectively ask XP's installer to put a old boot loader to boot newer versions it could not cope.

If you multi-boot windows you must install them in ascending order so that the newer boot loader can know what to do with the older version but not vice versa.

Lastly you can put a Linux into your pc but the new installation, in order to boot, must take over the MBR and control the booting of your two windows. That is fine and totally within the capability of every Linux installer. My point is when something goes wrong it is not an easy job to reinstate a Windows boot loader especially if there are several Windows involved.

Also when installing another operating system you should have the partition created for that operating system so that its installer is not confused. Linux uses a different filing system like Ext3, Ext4 etc and cannot be accommodated inside a ntfs partition. Therefore if you present a ntfs partition to a Linux installer it will assume you has no use of its contents and will go ahead to reformat it for Linux but a good installer will ask to one more time to confirm. In Linux a partition also has a type no. like 7 is for ntfs, c is for exfat, 83 is for Linux and 82 is for swap. Linux can be booted from anywhere of your disk including from a logical partition starting from your sda5. There is no strategic advantage to put Linux in the primary partition between sda1 to sda4.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You could also try going to a local computer repair shop and they will probably have a PS2 keyboard for cheap. We have several to use with older systems for reasons like the one you are experiencing. 

Alternatively you could buy a newer computer, you would get a huge boost in performance not only for the operating system but all your programs that you run with a proper dual core or quad core and 4GB of RAM or more.


----------



## mk6229478 (Jun 24, 2017)

saikee said:


> Linux will always be able to work with a ps2 keyboard but usb keyboards could be a problem before the system was standardised.
> 
> I suggest the thread starter to get a USB-to-PS2 adaptor.


Sir i get a ps2 keyboard. But this is not working at all on my pc. Only when i boot my pc then three lights on the upper right corrner of the keyboard can blinks for 1 second. Can i need to install any drive for it. Or something else.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Android x86 is a port from a mobile architecture (ARM) to an Intel/AMD x86 architecture.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android-x86



> The following components are developed from scratch or derived from other open source projects:
> 
> Kernel
> Installer
> ...


Keyboard issues seem common from a Google search:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...tf-8#channel=fs&q=android+x86+++"no+keyboard"

saikee's recommendation to use a different Linux distro seems wise to me.
I'm currently posting from Puppy, booting from a DVD .


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Normally if the ps2 keyboard works with a Windows it should work in any Linux. Drivers for keyboard if needed are inside the operating system and not normally required.


----------

